# Visualisierung für WAGO 750-881 gesucht!



## bua (30 Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen

Ich bin in der WAGO Programmierung mit CeDeSys neu und suche eine geeignete Visualisierung für eine WAGO 750-881. Mit der WAGO-Web-Visu bin ich nicht zufrieden. Ich benötige ein Touch-Panel für die SGK-Front. Auf der Visu sollen hauptsächlich HLK-Prozesse dargestellt werden. Toll wäre es, wenn es bereits eine geignete Visu für diese Prozesse geben würde. Das heisst, es sollten bereits Visu Bausteine für Pumpen, Ventiloren, Filterwächter, Anlogwerteingabe und Anzeige, Wochenzeitschaltuhren und dergleigleichen zu verfügung stehen, ohne das jedes Visu-Symbol selber entwickelt werden muss. Hier kurz meine wichtigsten Anforderungen:

- HLK Visu Biblithek
- Alarmzeilen
- unterschiedliche Benutzerrechte
- geeignet für WAGO SPS

Leider habe ich mit der such Funktion keine passende Antwort gefunden. Bin gespannt auf euer Feedback oder erfahrungen mit Visualisierungen für WAGO-Controler.

Besten Dank in voraus und Gruss

Bua


----------



## bastian c (30 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

letztlich kannst du dir relativ frei eines der doch recht vielen Produkte am Markt aussuchen, denn mit Modbus TCP kann bald jede halbwegs gute Visualiserungssoftware umgehen. 

Wir nutzen die Beijer Marine Panels weil das welche der wenigen verfügbaren Touchpanels mit Marine Zulassungen sind und dazu halt auch die Visualisierungsoftware von denen welche sich iX Develeloper nennt.

Damit kann man halt entweder mit den vorgegebenen Grafiken arbeiten oder bastelt sich selber was...

Was für deinen Fall vieleicht ganz gut sein könnte wären die neuen Touchpanels von der Fa. Promesstec http://www.promesstec.de/coRED/_data/pdf/TSP - Touchpanel.pdf

Die haben in jedem fall eine realistische Preisgestaltung und machen nen ganz Soliden eindruck.

Aber wie eingangs erwähnt letztlich kann jedes halbwegs Ordentliche System alle deine Anforderungen abdecken einzig ob genüg passende Grafiken dabei sind kann je nach System unterschiedlich sein.

Gruß


----------



## bua (31 Dezember 2012)

Danke Bastian

Ich weiss, dass die Wago mit Panels meistens über Modbus TCP kommuiziert. Ich möchte nur herausfinden, welches Panel am meisten vorgeferigte-dynamisierte  HLK-Elemente zu Verfügung stellt.

Gruß Bua


----------



## kukuban (22 Januar 2013)

Hi, 
zumindest für Android exisiteren einige Apps die, die Visualisierung über Modbus recht vernünftig darstellen(SCADAfeathery, WAGO.ID) , etc... .


----------

